# Biopsy Monday help!



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm so nervous. I really don't know why. I've given birth 4 times LOL.
Had other surgeries and I'm so worried about this.
I guess it's the unknown.
My dr says he is NOT going to numb me at all, because that means more shots.
So he says 4-6 pokes to get into the nodule at different places. My nodule is 2.3 cm I believe. I'd have to check the specifics on that.
any prayers would be appreciated, and any last minute advice?:hugs:


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

I just had my second FNA last week....*it was a piece of cake*!!!! I was so worried and scared. He did not use the numbing stuff either. It was fast and he did six swipes. I was relieved after the first swipe, when I realized it wasn't going to hurt as much as I had first thought .
It sounds like your Dr. has done a few biopsies in his lifetime. I have heard others report that the numbing was worse than the biopsy itself. 
I was a little sore afterwards.
Put some ice on the area and you will be good to go! I went straight back to work.
I go in tomorrow for my results. I am assuming all is well since I didn't get a call to come in sooner. Please let us know how it goes. I'm sure you'll do just fine!

I will keep you in my prayers.
:hugs:
You will be just fine


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> I'm so nervous. I really don't know why. I've given birth 4 times LOL.
> Had other surgeries and I'm so worried about this.
> I guess it's the unknown.
> My dr says he is NOT going to numb me at all, because that means more shots.
> ...


You have my prayers. Try to meditate. Take a huge deep breath and take your mind elsewhere! Dream of your favorite places!


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

he says once the biopsy is taken it is 5-7 days to wait. oh the waiting is the worst part. 
thanks for replying so quickly. 
happy thxgiv! :hugs:


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

bring some soothing music to distract you while he does it!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Prayers that everything goes well for you. :hugs:


----------



## viva (Nov 12, 2010)

nikimcn said:


> I'm so nervous. I really don't know why. I've given birth 4 times LOL.
> Had other surgeries and I'm so worried about this.
> I guess it's the unknown.
> My dr says he is NOT going to numb me at all, because that means more shots.
> ...


Do not search ANYTHING FNA on the internet! is not as bad as you think! be positive.. smile and relax the day before! Ill pray for you.. I was poked 13 times! 
Remember dont google or youtube ANYTHING. 
Good Luck!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Thoughts and Prayers!:hugs:


----------



## shirley1929 (Nov 24, 2010)

Just had mine today! Two nodules, 4 pokes each. If you count the 2 lidocane shots, that's 10 hits!!! Very quick and fairly painless.

I expected it to hurt during the procedure (it really didn't) but I didn't expect to be so sore afterward. I came home, took 2 Motrin and laid down for most of the day. Now (about 8 hours later) I'm sore and still not wanting to eat much.

My results come back Wednesday...prayers for both of us!!


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

shirley1929 said:


> Just had mine today! Two nodules, 4 pokes each. If you count the 2 lidocane shots, that's 10 hits!!! Very quick and fairly painless.
> 
> I expected it to hurt during the procedure (it really didn't) but I didn't expect to be so sore afterward. I came home, took 2 Motrin and laid down for most of the day. Now (about 8 hours later) I'm sore and still not wanting to eat much.
> 
> My results come back Wednesday...prayers for both of us!!


hugs to you~prayers going out to you for speedy healing and negative results.
:hugs:
thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

I just had my FNA in Sept. I wa stuck 12 times due to my nodules being calcified. It hurt some but was bearable. After I got home my neck was bruised and sore so I kept ice on & off of it for the rest of the day and I took Advil.

Yes, I agree the wait for the results is going to be unnerving. The day I went in my B/P was 163/98 (I do not have high BP) because I was so nervous. All my slides came back benign (Thank God for this).

Try to relax during your FNA and not get to worked up during the wait for the results.

I will be thinking of you and saying prayers for you and the results during this time.

Keep us posted on everything.

Sending hugs and prayers to you!

Kay


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

thank you kay for posting.
so glad yours came up negative.
what kind of regimen do the dr's have you on now? 
follow up every 6-12 months? labs?
just curious.
thanks again.
1 1/2 days to go. :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shirley1929 said:


> Just had mine today! Two nodules, 4 pokes each. If you count the 2 lidocane shots, that's 10 hits!!! Very quick and fairly painless.
> 
> I expected it to hurt during the procedure (it really didn't) but I didn't expect to be so sore afterward. I came home, took 2 Motrin and laid down for most of the day. Now (about 8 hours later) I'm sore and still not wanting to eat much.
> 
> My results come back Wednesday...prayers for both of us!!


Sending prayers and thank you for reassuring the others who are about to have FNA.


----------

